# Chevre Texture Question



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Good afternoon! I made my first batch of Chevre yesterday and its SO DELISH! I used citric acid, sea salt and fresh GM. It is wonderful but I am aiming more for a "cream cheese" texture and mine is a bit grainy. :help My question is would using a culture instead of the citric acid give me better results? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks so much!

~ Cheers to good cheese!


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

I am fairly new to cheese making, I have made about 20 batches of Chevre so far. I use MM 100 culture and Rennett. Very simple and very smooth.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would think so. My chevre is very creamy. I use Flora Danica for my culture (and veggie rennet). It's wonderful.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Why are you using citric acid? There's no need to. I use MM100 Direct Set culture.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, the citric is basically curdling the milk from the acidity, which is bound to have a different effect on the texture than a culture would.


----------

